# Recipes with nuts from France



## Apis53

Hello,

Two recipes with nuts and honey :
http://ruchersduplessis.wordpress.com/category/mes-recettes-au-miel/

Patrick
Bonchamp-lès-Laval - France


----------



## gunter62

Nuts and honey sound great. Unfortunately I don't read French.


----------

